# Transfer questions



## Albie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a few quick questions , this will be my first time doing plasti transfers. The guy has a 2 color job simple white words wit one word in lime green... Will I have to print the white a few times to make it thick and opaque? Or pfp?? Also the lime green do I need to underbase it or just print it ??

One last question can halftones be printed with plasti transfers? Thanks albie


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I am suprised you haven't gotten an answer. I'll do what I can. One of the advantages of plastisol transfers over direct print is that it doesn't take as thick a layer of ink to give good coverage. If you have a good thick stencil, you shouldn't have to do but one coat of the white. An underbase will make the green a little brighter, but you would need a separate screen for a thinner layer of ink. I have printed halftones up to about 35 lpi and gotten good results with transferes. God Bless.


----------

